# 'Underground Wiring And Code.



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Are you getting this inspected? 250' is a long way. What type of power are you needing out there? I would not use galvanized, but that is his choice. You do want to seperate the phone from the power wiring. What size is wanting to use? What size wire is he putting in.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

IMO he is out of his mind for even considering rigid steel for 250'! 
The only answer could be that he cannot get the required 18" depth. Even so, the steel will break the bank. 
Find a way to dig deeper.


----------



## michaeltz (Nov 18, 2005)

I am not sure how well he knows his job - that is why I am here. I appreciate the feedback from you guys.

Back to the project: 
I will have two 10 amp freezers, 5 interior lights, one electric garage door, 3 exterior lights, and six plugs. As for the wire I believe he said 60 amps.

How deep should he go with the pipe(18" like you said)?

I take it that you both believe gray PVC is the way to go?

Why should the electric and phone be seperate? Do you mean they should be in seperate piping/tubing? Please explain.

Also, what would you charge for a job like this - I will rent the machine and do the trenching before hand.

As for the inspection - I am not planning on it unless I have to but more than anything I want to make sure it is okay if needed. Although I do want to hear what you are thinking.

Thanks!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I come up with #2 THWN, 1 1/4" PVC. Just a quick guess is about$2500, if you dig the ditch. That is a long way to have to go get your steaks. Because of the distance, the wire size needs to be increased. I hope this guy has included that in his quote. 

The reason to seperate phone from power is interferance on the phone lines.

What were you quoted?


----------



## michaeltz (Nov 18, 2005)

$2,700


Is it okay to run the phone and the cable wire together in another PVC or do they too have to be separate? Therefore 3 pvc pipes piled ontop of each other for 250 feet. ************. lol


Also, what do you think if I ran the wires myself and then have him do just the hookups.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Cable and phone in the same conduit will work. Now just 2 pipes.


----------



## michaeltz (Nov 18, 2005)

Last question the 60 amp that he plans on running - does it sound like enough?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Hiya sparkys , I gotta question related to one of the OP's questions. Is it just a "good idea" to seperate the phone and power (for interference reasons), or is it a code requirement?


----------



## michaeltz (Nov 18, 2005)

*JBFAN - Last question???*

It the #2 THWN - the cable that you believe is best for the task?

Once again thank you - you really did me justice.


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

I'd also run a few Cat5 or Cat6 lines with the cable and phone. Intenet access in a garage is sexy.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

jproffer said:


> Hiya sparkys , I gotta question related to one of the OP's questions. Is it just a "good idea" to seperate the phone and power (for interference reasons), or is it a code requirement?


Barring a long description as to why and any variables, it's code.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Scott_K said:


> Intenet access in a garage is sexy.


Thank you!


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

> Barring a long description as to why and any variables, it's code.


I know the why..or at least I know why I wouldn't do it. I just wasn't sure if it was actually code or just a REALLLLLY good idea.

To try and summarize the "why", suppose one of the 120V conductors has a bare spot (for whatever reason), and suppose the phone line does too in the same spot (I know, alot of supposing, but theoretically it COULD happen). Then the phone line is charged with 120V which is, not only bad for the phone system, but really bad for the next poor guy that gets into the phone box, and who knows how far the 120V could go back up the line...CI at your house, the next house...the pole down the street..farther???


----------



## michaeltz (Nov 18, 2005)

Any of you specialist familiar with:

Tray Cable
3 insulated #2 copper wires
with one ground

For Direct Burial.

What do you guys think about this?
Is this okay?

Also, can I run direct burial cable wire with it and not get interference?

Thanks!


----------



## donkey (Dec 4, 2005)

jproffer said:


> I know the why..or at least I know why I wouldn't do it. I just wasn't sure if it was actually code or just a REALLLLLY good idea.
> 
> To try and summarize the "why", suppose one of the 120V conductors has a bare spot (for whatever reason), and suppose the phone line does too in the same spot (I know, alot of supposing, but theoretically it COULD happen). Then the phone line is charged with 120V which is, not only bad for the phone system, but really bad for the next poor guy that gets into the phone box, and who knows how far the 120V could go back up the line...CI at your house, the next house...the pole down the street..farther???


Also has to do with the heat rating of the wires.Wire used for line voltage has a much higher heat rating than low voltage wire,so theoreticly the heat generated by the line voltage under a heavy load could melt the low voltage wire.Plus as stated earlier the EMI coming from a load on the line voltage can cause problems with phone lines/speaker wire.Phone wire can shock you,especialy when its ringing.Tip is about 24-30volts and ring is about 70volts.Her is a fun trick!Remove a phone jack and place a finger from one hand on the green and a finger from the other hand on the red.Now have a friend call your house number!It's just a slight tickle.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

michaeltz said:


> I am not sure how well he knows his job - that is why I am here. I appreciate the feedback from you guys!


HELLO!!!! Michael, what are you doing?! Why are you hiring someone in which you haven't full confidence of his abilities / skills? Please don't tell me it's because of a low price. If so, he probably stole the galvanized conduit somewhere.


----------

